# Check out my first mini tour with my techdeath band! (vids & dates included!))



## MastrXploder (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to let everyone know I'm going on my first tour ever with my tech-death band the deep! They've been together around 5 years now and have already one a couple tours before i joined about a year and a half ago.
Anyways If you are in the west coast area and love death metal (and have nothing better to do then play black ops), come out! 

Tour Dates!
May 12	The Shredder Boise, ID 
May 13	Ray's Golden Lion Richland, WA 
May 14	The Cretin Hop Spokane, WA 
May 15	The Funhouse Seattle, WA 
May 16	The Red Room Tacoma, WA 
May 17	Agenda Portland, OR 
May 19	Thermalito Grange	Chico, CA 
May 20	Redhouse Studios Walnut Creek, CA (san fran area) 
May 22	THE WORKSHOP Ceres, CA 
May 23	Chinatown Youth Cntr	Fresno, CA 
May 24	TBA w/Witch Haven	Los Angeles, CA 
May 25	The Cheyenne Saloon	Las Vegas, NV 
May 26	Bar Deluxe Salt Lake City, UT

If you do come out, bring yo' friends! Our only means of promoting are websites and local bands so if you'd like to help maybe put some fliers out in your town just let me know and I will definately get you set up with a flyer and a few bucks for copies 


Oh yeah and here's an idea of what we sound like! (sorry embedding not working for me)

http://youtu.be/rlq1ZcQ6XiA

Our drummer is the ex drummer of Arsis, I likes him 
http://youtu.be/cI1f_t6E5QI

I promise I don't look so bored live
http://youtu.be/mSoEL91SYrQ

P.S. - We're on tour with The Cast Pattern who are awesome guys and musicians. Sound kind of like older Tony Danza if you're into it. Vids!

http://youtu.be/N3aEjfMopQg

http://youtu.be/HDwGLzWE3r4


----------



## Mason Vickers (May 9, 2011)

really kickass music man, can't get enough of the songs on youtube!


----------



## gregmarx7 (May 9, 2011)

Nice man, I'll come check you guys out in Portland!


And you better guard that Washburn. 
Haha.


----------



## MastrXploder (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!

That washburn is sold unfortunately and my other one isnt going to be back from the paint shop till after. Just using my rg550 for this run


----------



## MastrXploder (May 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Awesome music, and I love the imagery. Good luck on the tour! How hard was it for you guys to book?



Thanks dude! Actually we booked everything in about 2 months. Just a matter of geting ahold of the right venues. Plus whenever touring bands come through boise we make sure to make connections.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 9, 2011)

Skipping San Diego !

Good luck man!


----------



## MastrXploder (May 9, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Skipping San Diego !
> 
> Good luck man!



Thanks dude. San Diego was originally on our list but couldn't get a solid show booked in time. I'm sure well hit it next time though!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

Sounds fucking awesome, you guys on FB?


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 10, 2011)

MastrXploder said:


> Thanks dude. San Diego was originally on our list but couldn't get a solid show booked in time. I'm sure well hit it next time though!



Hit me up next time, I'll help out


----------



## oniduder (May 10, 2011)

cool shit mang


----------



## MastrXploder (May 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> Sounds fucking awesome, you guys on FB?



Yeah man! The Deep | Facebook


----------



## MastrXploder (May 10, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Hit me up next time, I'll help out



Hell yeah! I wanted to play San Diego so bad!


----------



## MastrXploder (May 17, 2011)

Portland tonight!!!


----------



## DeanLamb (May 17, 2011)

Hey! You guys are awesome! Come play Vancouver with us!!!

Dean
Archspire


----------



## MastrXploder (May 24, 2011)

luckbard said:


> Hey! You guys are awesome! Come play Vancouver with us!!!
> 
> Dean
> Archspire



We would love to!


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 24, 2011)

Awesome band. I hope you guys come to the east coast sometime soon.


----------



## rug (May 24, 2011)

That's some pretty goddamn tight playing.


----------



## TheBotquax (May 26, 2011)

It has a nice "the new reign" feel to it without without ripping off BoO like other bands do. Also, your drummer is a fucking tank! I would definitley see you guys if I lived on the west coast good luck!


----------



## MastrXploder (May 27, 2011)

Thanks dudes! Our next tour is definately going to be an eastern tour. Hopefully we make it to the coast and you can come out!


----------

